# I have a 2 bonus referral links for Superpoints!



## Guest

Only one person can join with each link.

25 points: http://superpoints.com/join/mi8m5g

UPDATE: 1 link was taken, the above one is still good.


----------



## mpillow

2 in one day AWESOME!


----------



## Guest

I have a 50 point bonus Superpoints referral link! Only one person can join with this link. [LINK TAKEN]


----------



## hillbillygal

I just signed up. I had seen where some of you were members but hadn't signed up for myself yet. I love swagbucks so I'm sure I'll like superpoints too! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

hillbillygal said:


> I just signed up. I had seen where some of you were members but hadn't signed up for myself yet. I love swagbucks so I'm sure I'll like superpoints too! Thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## jamala

I have an invite if anyone needs it.
http://superpoints.com/refer/pamelaaycock


----------



## Pam6

I got around 40 Superpoints today! I hope they all show up for you Ladycat!


----------

